# Fish oil, Vit B's, Powdered C, niacin, zinc, selenium



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Multi vit and mineral, high doses of fish oil, powdered buffered C, niacin 500 mgs. flush, zinc, selenium, sub-lingual B's 3 x day. Neuro-replete, cys-replete, cleansing, sleeping in fresh air, lots of cardio, weights, and yoga. That is my prescription for myself right now. Let you know how it goes. freesong


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

what is sub lingual b? Also what is the cys replete and neuro replete that you keep talking about?

Sounds like a great regimen. I hope it helps you.

I was taking a multivitamin, 2 b-50 complexes and 2-3 fish oil capsules. I stoped after a little over a month for some reason... I suppose i know these things are good for me, but i felt no difference... I should start again.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive followed regimes that involved clean living,supplements,yoga etc.... but ive never been able to sustain this and also i felt that it was taking up so much time that i never had time to live or laugh.......... 
it would be nice though to hear your feedback


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Sub-lingual is the best way to take B's. You can purchase it very inexpensively. B 12 has a difficult time absorbing any other way. On the Neuro-replete and Cys-replete: here are the ingredients. They must be taken together and can only be administered by docs but the site will provide docs in your area.

Neuro-replete:

Vit C 500mg.
Calcium 110 mg.
Vit. B6 37.5 mg.
Folate 200 mcg.
L-Lysine 250 mg.
L-Tyrosine 1,500 mg.

Cys-replete:

Selenium 134 mcg
Folate 133 mcg
L-Cysteine HCL 1,500 mg.

My friend was trying to supplement for me and there is a precursor substance that cannot be reproduced doing it that way. These products were developed by Neuro-scientists.

Hope this helps.

Also, you may find Abram Hoffer's research interesting regarding the high doses of niacin and Vit. C. But, have to be very careful as niacin in high doses can be toxic. I am only doing this as I sauna cleanse. The sauna cleanse is especially difficult and includes charcoal and you must have the right amounts of vit, minerals, cal-mag and water. Helps to have electrolytes such as those found in Cell food.(another unbelievable supplement) I found the sauna cleanse under Cleansing the Brain on google.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, sub-lingual is under the tongue in case that is what you were asking. Lots of B's sold this way. Good luck!!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you are doing yoga make sure that yoga pranayama breathing exercises are included in your regime as it is these which have the most profound benefit on your mental health, more than asana postures.

If you ever get the opportunity I would recommend you should learn the Sudarshan Kriya as this is the most powerful pranayama I have ever tried, some people believe that it can cure cancer, depression, anxiety, PTSD as well as many other afflictions through half hour a day sessions.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Pablo, thanks for the yoga tips. I can't wait to try that technique!!! Gracias!! freesong


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I have taken Vitamin B12, Omega Fish Oils, Vitmains and just about every combination of junk that pretends to be good for people with DR/DP/Epilepsy and anxiety disorders. The results? An empty wallet (don't you think it's curious that these supplements are so expensive?) and no positive effects whatsoever. None.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I am getting great results but you have to have all of them. I have an article or two for you to read. One is anything by Abram Hoffer regarding his treatment for schizophrenia. Then, there is a great article on Metabolic Happiness by Dr. Hagglund on his website http://www.doctor.com the learning center area the last article on the left as it does not show up for some reason.

I take high doses of powdered buffered C powder (important form) niacin with the least filler at high doses. I am working up to 500 twice daily. ( I will lessen to 500 mgs. daily when I am better but it must be flush) selenium small dose, Zinc 50 mgs. liquid, B's sublingual and in some cases is good to get a Vit.B 12 shot for awile. I take the B's 3 x day. I take high doses of Omega 3, 6, 9 combination as if you just take Omega 3 it can really mess up the balance with the 6. I have stopped smoking and caffeine and most sugar and white stuff. Best source of Omegas is to get a product with the combination such as Udo's oil. Flax is good if you have the enzyme to break it down. I am taking Westhroid thyroid instead of Synthroid because it contains T3. I eat high protein breakfast and then take mega doses of aminos right now to help support my brain as I realy messed it up coming off the Xanax cold-turkey. I am back on xanax but small dose as it is a GABA enhancing drug and for some reason I do not produce enough GABA. Will be checking this out when I get the money.

In answer to your question, yes it is a bit expensive but not compared to a psych visit and the meds. I eat organic foods and they are more expensive but I eat less and am juicing so I really eat it all. I am exercising at least 20 minutes cardio a day but have been working up to 45 minutes. If I do not get enough sunlight with working now, I take Vit. D. I also take a multi-vit and mineral.

I have been sleeping much better with no aches in joints or muscles in the morning. I have been having vivid dreams with color. This is significant as I had not been doing that. It is still early but I am already seeing some great improvement. The aminos that I recommend are the Neuro-replete and Cys-replete but if you cannot afford, there is a way to do this with 5 HTP and L-Tyrosine but it lacks a precursor that is very important. I also, since I am female, am taking Progesterone cream.

There are very significant reasons why this may or most likely will help us all but you have to read the articles. Don't take my word for it but read the docs who have true knowledge and facts to support. Just a suggestion.

Also good reading Dr. Pfeiffer's research on Pfeiffer Treatment Center site and Dr. Braverman's book, "The Edge Effect".

I also recommend colon cleansing and liver cleansing and detoxing heavy metals. Think about this, it can only help, it will not hurt if done properly.

I just want us all to get well so badly and hate to see so many young ones in the prime of their lives having this hell to deal with. Please don't think I am preaching or critical or coming off as a know it all, I am just trying to get well and pass along the info that seems most valuable.

God bless, fressong


----------

